# Investing Clubs



## IT Guru (6 April 2008)

HI 

I'm a big Noobie when it comes to investing in the stock market but I've been very curious about it for years.  I've only really taken a big interest in actually learning how the stock market really works in the past few months.  I have taken to the idea of trading Options more than buying and selling stock mainly because there is minimal capital outlay to get started(as I have very little)

I have been learning about Options and how they work, but my knowledge is still very minimal(also have been  to understand some of the strategies).  This is why I would like to know if anyone knows of any Investing clubs or gatherings that I could join(in person, not on the net).  mainly to bounce ideas off each other and learn new strategies.

any websites or resources would be much appreciated.

By the way, great forum guys.


----------



## Timmy (6 April 2008)

IT Guru - I don't know any clubs like this, but am sure there are a few.  Can you let people know where you are (Melbourne, Dubbo, Timbuktu?  Just approximately is fine) that might trigger some more responses?


----------



## IT Guru (6 April 2008)

Hi 

I'm in Adelaide, dont hold that against me its a good place, Really


----------



## battiwallah (6 April 2008)

Try the Australian Shareholders Association.  They have branches in all states and run meetings where you can get to know others in the same situation. Not exactly an investment club, but a group of like-minded investors with similar aims.  http://www.asa.asn.au/


----------



## IT Guru (6 April 2008)

Thanks mate, looks very helpful


----------



## Dezza (6 April 2008)

You can check out the ASX website: 

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/investment_clubs.htm

Might be able to set one up yourself or join another one..


----------



## IT Guru (6 April 2008)

Hi Dezza

I have checked this out one before but I gathered from briefly reading it that I needed to know people that invest and create the club myself.  also I think their definition of creating the club is everyone puts a certain amount of money in and they all decide together what stocks they will purchace and stratergies to use.  but I could be wrong, have been before

Good for some people I guess, when things go sour they can blame each other instead of themselves.

I dont like that idea myself, I like to have a general chat to other investors, whether they are at my standard or higher.  Nobody knows everything, one person can always teach another somehting new.  My trade is very simmilar with the training curve, the more people you have around you that are learning the same thing and have simmilar goals, the quicker your learning curve.

cheers


----------



## Greedy_Kev (17 December 2010)

i think the website is called investorpedia.com also comsec i think has some videos.


----------

